# Gluten Free



## simbacat (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone here gluten free? Has it affected your thyroid levels at all?? I am hypothyroid, very new here, and have been completely holistic up until this point in my life. I can't imagine being on a life-long medicine now, at 28....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

simbacat said:


> Anyone here gluten free? Has it affected your thyroid levels at all?? I am hypothyroid, very new here, and have been completely holistic up until this point in my life. I can't imagine being on a life-long medicine now, at 28....


Hi, gosh...............I don't view thyroxine replacement as a medicine. I see it as a life saving necessary preparation and it surely is. Just like insulin to a diabetic.

That said, I have been gluten-free for many many years and no way would I ever put glutens back into my body. I was so sick and what a difference it made for me. I lost weight, felt great and all of that! Still do! No more narcolepsy, IBS, constipation, lethargy...............all gone.

I am also artificial sweetener-free, MSG-free and a whole bunch of other chemicals and oh, yes ......................soy-free.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys, how hard is it to get gluten free? I've heard it might be beneficial for my autistic step-son, but everyone I talk to tells me it's like next to impossible to really do, especially in my small town with only 2 grocery stores.


----------



## nycgp (Apr 14, 2010)

There definitely seems to be a connection between gluten intolerance and hypothyroidism.

When I was diagnosed as Hypo a month ago, my blood work also came back showing a gluten intolerance.

I've been gluten free for one month.

So far, I can't say that I've seen any change.
I'm also vegetarian and don't eat processed foods, etc.

How long on a gluten-free diet before I'll notice any improvement?
(And heaven forbid, lose weight???!!!)

Would be nice if eating gluten-free helped, as so far, as I've been posting, the thyroid meds have not...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Hey guys, how hard is it to get gluten free? I've heard it might be beneficial for my autistic step-son, but everyone I talk to tells me it's like next to impossible to really do, especially in my small town with only 2 grocery stores.


My husband and I find it to be the simplest thing in the world. Of course we prepare all our meals in the home. Easy as pie. We don't eat fancy; just good ol' down home cooking. No artificial ingredients.

Baked chicken, throw some potatoes and carrots in there, another cooked veggie, a side salad and we are good to go. Yogurt or whatever for breakfast. Popcorn for snacks. There is so much good "natural" food out there!

For us, it is not necessary to go hunting products that are gluten-free plus they cost a lot and taste lousy.

Check your labels. Even some ice-creams have gluten used as thickening agent. Bleck. The dirty rats!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Really?? Hmmmm, very interesting. I don't know much about gluten free, so I think I'm going to check up on it and see what I can learn. I do cook the majority of our foods at home. My meals for work are the only things that I buy that aren't cooked at home. I do cheese cubes, protein bar, and trail mix. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## nycgp (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Hillary,

I also heard that gluten-free as well as dairy-free was very beneficial for autistic children.

Have you read Jenny McCarthy's book on the subject? 
I think she talks about diet...
http://www.amazon.com/Louder-Than-Words-Mothers-Journey/dp/0525950117

But in the meantime, fresh, whole foods (unprocessed) and using rice, pasta from rice or quinoa, etc should get you going.
Might be worth a trip to a bigger grocery store. But really, a healthy diet of protein (no eggs) and vegetables might go a long way.

There's a lot of info out there on the power of diet for autism. I guess the only way to know if it works is to try and see. But I suppose with fresh unprocessed foods you can't go wrong!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nycgp said:


> There definitely seems to be a connection between gluten intolerance and hypothyroidism.
> 
> When I was diagnosed as Hypo a month ago, my blood work also came back showing a gluten intolerance.
> 
> ...


What were your symptoms prior to going gluten-free? Have they dissapated? Usually around a month is when you might notice some improvement.


----------



## nycgp (Apr 14, 2010)

Its funny - looking at a list of side effects of gluten intolerance seems almost identical to symptoms of being hypo thyroid. And who knows which contributes to my symptoms.

Bloating, inability to lose weight despite exercise and good diet, joint pain, depression, on and on...

I AM feeling SLIGHTLY better on some fronts but certainly not great. 
I expected to feel much better by now having gone gluten-free. Its actually been about 6 weeks now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nycgp said:


> Its funny - looking at a list of side effects of gluten intolerance seems almost identical to symptoms of being hypo thyroid. And who knows which contributes to my symptoms.
> 
> Bloating, inability to lose weight despite exercise and good diet, joint pain, depression, on and on...
> 
> ...


If it took you a life-time of eating glutens to get to where you are at, it will take some time for your body to get straightened out so stay the course. I can promise you that you will have no regrets.

Slightly better is good. That means something is going on. Your body is talking to it's self right now. "Hey, hey..........no more glutens; let's party arty0009:!"

A very very long time ago, pre-Graves', I could lose weight going on the pasta diet!! Now, oh LHM!!! I instantly gain weight. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh. I have not had glutens for a good 15 years; maybe even more.


----------



## nycgp (Apr 14, 2010)

Its true - I AM expecting quick results even though I was probably eating all wrong for many many years. 
Impatient. Definitely.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nycgp said:


> Its true - I AM expecting quick results even though I was probably eating all wrong for many many years.
> Impatient. Definitely.


Yeah; sad to say but we have to be a patient patient!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

*sigh* Yes, unfortunately, waiting on results is often the hardest part.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

How do they test for celiac or gluten intolerance?


----------



## chickp (Sep 29, 2010)

Wondering about gluten free also. I have a nodule and will have surgery in a month or so, but really no other symptoms. All tests normal (including Hashi's antibodies), no history of thyroid disease. But this huge nodule (almost 4 cm)! I was a big soy eater and drinker and have cut out all soy, because that seems more clear cut. But I don't know if gluten will make a difference for me or not.

I will say that I was gluten and soy free for a couple weeks and went back in for a repeat u/s. The small nodules on the left side of my thyroid had disappeared. So that's pretty significant to me, but who knows if it's the soy or the gluten? Just wondering what would be best. I do feel like my blood sugar has evened out too, so it's not like it's been bad.


----------

